# Gelosia assurda per l'amante



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

ciao a tutti, siamo sposati entrambi con una relazione che va avanti da un anno
mi ritrovo anzi sono gelosa  non della moglie ma di altre
per lavoro viaggia molto vedo (twitter facebook) che fa amicizie con donne alcune molto belle e sono gelosa io che trovavo la gelosia un sentimento assurdo ed inutile tanto più in situazioni cosi, ora rosico

non dico nulla ma mi vergogno in primis con me stessa, eppure devo ammetterlo
tra noi va tutto bene, bene come può andare tra due nelle nostre posizioni, ottimo sesso, confidenze, allegria ironia trasgressione nessuna voglia di mandare all'aria due famiglie
una cosa che ci fa stare bene entrambi ciascuno nei proprio limiti
 lui ammette che sono diventata qualcosa di più ma sa gestirla e ha piedi ben piantati a terra, razionale e concreto
io anche, credevo almeno..


e ora subentra questo sentimento, assurdo, lo so, da parte mia
che sia arrivato il momento di dire basta, che da infedele serena mi sia presa la sbandata che va oltre?

cribbio! rinsavitemi, grazie

la vale


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, siamo sposati entrambi con una relazione che va avanti da un anno
> mi ritrovo anzi sono gelosa non della moglie ma di altre
> per lavoro viaggia molto vedo (twitter facebook) che fa amicizie con donne alcune molto belle e sono gelosa io che trovavo la gelosia un sentimento assurdo ed inutile tanto più in situazioni cosi, ora rosico
> 
> ...


Non capisco perchè tu non sia gelosa della moglie


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè tu non sia gelosa della moglie


è una cosa mentale,lui tradisce la moglie con lei ,la moglie non è un pericolo.

La loro relazione è iniziata cosi' con la moglie a casa e,anche lei è sposata quindi tutto aPPosto ;-)


blu


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, siamo sposati entrambi con una relazione che va avanti da un anno
> mi ritrovo anzi sono gelosa non della moglie ma di altre
> per lavoro viaggia molto vedo (twitter facebook) che fa amicizie con donne alcune molto belle e sono gelosa io che trovavo la gelosia un sentimento assurdo ed inutile tanto più in situazioni cosi, ora rosico
> 
> ...



Non c'è da rinsavirti
L'hai scritto del titolo: è assurdo.
Leggitelo, rileggitelo e convincitene.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

LA MOGLIE NON E' UN PERICOLO PER LA LORO RELAZIONE,ANZI UNA SCUSA  PERFETTA IN CERTI CASI!

blu


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè tu non sia gelosa della moglie



Perchè è la moglie e se sei una donna intelligente sai che lei viene prima di te. Inutile essere gelose di qualcosa che non sarai mai.....


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè è la moglie e se sei una donna intelligente sai che lei viene prima di te. Inutile essere gelose di qualcosa che non sarai mai.....


bè...però non si può nemmeno essere gelose delle altre...
secondo me la gelosia in un rapporto tra amanti è davvero una roba assurda...


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è una cosa mentale,lui tradisce la moglie con lei ,la moglie non è un pericolo.
> 
> La loro relazione è iniziata cosi' con la moglie a casa e,anche lei è sposata quindi tutto aPPosto ;-)
> 
> ...


Beh, io da amante sarei geloso anche della moglie.
In caso contrario sarebbe solo un discorso fatto di sesso e occasionale per cui non sarei geloso delle altre


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè...però non si può nemmeno essere gelose delle altre...
> secondo me la gelosia in un rapporto tra amanti è davvero una roba assurda...


Certo. Scritto sopra


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Scritto sopra


letto dopo... :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè è la moglie e se sei una donna intelligente sai che lei viene prima di te. Inutile essere gelose di qualcosa che non sarai mai.....


Non capisco come si faccia a non essere gelosi della moglie, è sempre una persona con la quale condividi momenti e piaceri


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Beh, io da amante sarei geloso anche della moglie.
> In caso contrario sarebbe solo un discorso fatto di sesso e occasionale per cui non sarei geloso delle altre


Non è esattamente cosi' c'è una sottile differenza e non credo neppure perche' la moglie viene prima,anzi spesso si pensa e si VIVE pensando all'amante...

Tra le altre donne potrebbe esserci sicuramente una con cui sto essere maschile abbia un nutrimento maggiore..

blu


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Non capisco come si faccia a non essere gelosi della moglie, è sempre una persona con la quale condividi momenti e piaceri


Partendo dal presupposto che non concepisco la gelosia tra amanti se non per gioco. 
Do per scontato che la moglie esista da prima di me, che è la donna che ha scelto di sposare, con la quale dividere la vita. Di cosa devo essere gelosa? Nel momento in cui sei gelosa vuol dire che vuoi il suo posto.
Se sei l'amante vuole dire che lei nella sua vita viene sempre prima di te, altrimenti tu saresti la moglie e lei l'amante.
E' un problema di ruoli, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo.
Gelosa delle altre? Sai già che ha rapporti con la moglie cosa ti cambia sapere o non sapere che nel frattempo va a letto anche con altre.
Stabilito che tutelo la mia salute, valuto in un rapporto quello che lui da a me. Se quello che mi da è quello che voglio tutto il resto non è di mio interesse. Se non è quello che voglio non capisco che cavolo ho a fare un amante.
Chiarissimo no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Non capisco come si faccia a non essere gelosi della moglie, è sempre una persona con la quale condividi momenti e piaceri


perchè, forse, non si considera la moglie come un "pericolo" che ti possa portare via l'amante...un'altra donna si.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è esattamente cosi' c'è una sottile differenza e non credo neppure perche' la moglie viene prima,*anzi spesso si pensa e si VIVE pensando all'amante*...
> 
> Tra le altre donne potrebbe esserci sicuramente una con cui sto essere maschile abbia un nutrimento maggiore..
> 
> blu


Ma chi? Ma dove? Ma quando?
Se non venisse prima non staresti con lei, poche palle.....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè, forse, non si considera la moglie come un "pericolo" che ti possa portare via l'amante...un'altra donna si.


L'amante non è tuo e nessuno ti può portare via ciò che non hai....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*Hahahahahahah*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi? Ma dove? Ma quando?
> Se non venisse prima non staresti con lei, poche palle.....


:risata: Mi scusi sa ma è venuta da se!

blu


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> :risata: Mi scusi sa ma è venuta da se!
> 
> blu


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, siamo sposati entrambi con una relazione che va avanti da un anno
> mi ritrovo anzi sono gelosa  non della moglie ma di altre
> per lavoro viaggia molto vedo (twitter facebook) che fa amicizie con donne alcune molto belle e sono gelosa io che trovavo la gelosia un sentimento assurdo ed inutile tanto più in situazioni cosi, ora rosico
> 
> ...


Bah...premetto che tradisco e mai stata gelosa del mio partner, però...
Hai mai pensato che non sia vera gelosia ma una sorta di possessività?
Mi spiego.
Lui non è "tuo" e la cosa è ben chiara, perchè è di sua moglie, ma l'extra che lui potrebbe concedersi, l'extra oltre a te, quello si che in qualche modo è territorio tuo.

Ovvio che non sei gelosa della moglie, lei c'era prima, ma le eventuali altre sono altro discorso.
ne avete mai parlato?
Te lo dico perchè con il mio "amante" per esempio è stato chiarificato da parte sua, che la mia eventuale condivisione corporea scoperecca con altri che non siano gli aventi diritto, ovvero il mio compagno e lui, gli darebbe molto fastidio.
E non è amore, perchè non ci amiamo.
Quindi. Magari la tua gelosia è solo territorialità.
Lui è geloso di te?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè, forse, non si considera la moglie come un "pericolo" che ti possa portare via l'amante...un'altra donna si.


si penso sia così sapete
me ne vergogno ma è inutile girarci intorno, questo è il nocciolo.

vale


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che non concepisco la gelosia tra amanti se non per gioco.
> Do per scontato che la moglie esista da prima di me, che è la donna che ha scelto di sposare, con la quale dividere la vita. Di cosa devo essere gelosa? Nel momento in cui sei gelosa vuol dire che vuoi il suo posto.
> Se sei l'amante vuole dire che lei nella sua vita viene sempre prima di te, altrimenti tu saresti la moglie e lei l'amante.
> E' un problema di ruoli, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo.
> ...


Cristallinissima!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Ma la moglie è la moglie, come il marito è il marito, che ragionamenti. Non c'è mica il rischio che l'amante la tradisca con sua moglie, ma con qualcun'altra si, eccome. Poi chiaramente su tutto il discorso delle gelosie e tradimenti tra amanti se ne potrebbe discutere all'infinito.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si penso sia così sapete
> me ne vergogno ma è inutile girarci intorno, questo è il nocciolo.
> 
> vale


in ogni caso io lo trovo assurdo...non è il tuo uomo...
forse dovresti dovresti provare più vergogna nei confronti di tuo marito....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bah...premetto che tradisco e mai stata gelosa del mio partner, però...
> Hai mai pensato che non sia vera gelosia ma una sorta di possessività?
> Mi spiego.
> Lui non è "tuo" e la cosa è ben chiara, perchè è di sua moglie, ma l'extra che lui potrebbe concedersi, l'extra oltre a te, quello si che in qualche modo è territorio tuo.
> ...


giusto anche questo
geloso di me non lo so non ne abbiamo mai parlato, non saprei proprio, credo che poi sappia che spazio per altri non ne ho (già tanto se ne ho per lui)

lui è diverso viaggia molto avrebbe ampi spazi
c'è un rapporto anche tanto di testa pur non amandoci e forse temo questo, che mi si porti via questa esclusività, più del sesso. credetemi.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, siamo sposati entrambi con una relazione che va avanti da un anno
> mi ritrovo anzi sono gelosa  non della moglie ma di altre
> per lavoro viaggia molto vedo (twitter facebook) che fa amicizie con donne alcune molto belle e sono gelosa io che trovavo la gelosia un sentimento assurdo ed inutile tanto più in situazioni cosi, ora rosico
> 
> ...


Finchè riesci a gestire questo sentimento  e tenertelo per te è tutto ok...
quando comincerai a fargli paranoie direi che sarà il momento di allontanarsi...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in ogni caso io lo trovo assurdo...non è il tuo uomo...
> forse dovresti dovresti provare più vergogna nei confronti di tuo marito....


si questo lo so ma al momento non è così, e comunque l'argomento non è mio marito. grazie.
vale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'amante non è tuo e nessuno ti può portare via ciò che non hai....



e sti gran cazzi

l'amante è mio e a chi me lo tocca taglio le manine sante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

La si può chiamare gelosia o possessività come la chiama Tebe, me è comunque uno stato d'animo che non ti fa star bene.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> giusto anche questo
> geloso di me non lo so non ne abbiamo mai parlato, non saprei proprio, credo che poi sappia che spazio per altri non ne ho (già tanto se ne ho per lui)
> 
> lui è diverso viaggia molto avrebbe ampi spazi
> c'è un rapporto anche tanto di testa pur non amandoci e forse temo questo, che mi si porti via questa esclusività, più del sesso. credetemi.


Inq uegli spazi tu ci potresti essere? No

Cosa toglie a te? nulla.

Traduzione: dove è il problema
Se tu gli piaci anche se ci fossero altre 10 tu continueresti ad esserci. Se non gli piaci più poco cambia se ci sia un'altra amante o no. Nel momento che scarica te per un'altra vuol dire che tu non gli interessavi più.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*Esatto*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> si penso sia così sapete
> me ne vergogno ma è inutile girarci intorno, questo è il nocciolo.
> 
> vale


Guarda non amo i tradimenti,comunque sia cono cazzi miei vero ;-)

Quando subrenta la gelosia non si è piu' se stessi e questo rovina uccide un rapporto che sia tra AMANTI che sia tra una coppia di AMANTI!

blu


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e sti gran cazzi
> 
> l'amante è mio e a chi me lo tocca taglio le manine sante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Presenti esclusi  :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e sti gran cazzi
> 
> l'amante è mio e a chi me lo tocca taglio le manine sante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


MBDM


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e sti gran cazzi
> 
> l'amante è mio e a chi me lo tocca taglio le manine sante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Viva la sincerita' vero ;-)

Poi se sei tu a romperti questa è tutt'altra storia;su via che è cosi' poche balle!


blu


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si *questo lo so ma al momento non è così, e comunque l'argomento non è mio marito*. grazie.
> vale


vabbè facciamo finta che non ci sia.... però siamo gelosi dell'amante....


----------



## gas (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè facciamo finta che non ci sia.... però siamo gelosi dell'amante....


MOLTO gelosi


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e sti gran cazzi
> 
> l'amante è mio e a chi me lo tocca taglio le manine sante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ecco pressappoco così

non è un sentimento nobile lo so e lo sapesse lui glis cadrei mica poco
però io lo so
ora anche voi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Viva la sincerita' vero ;-)
> 
> Poi se sei tu a romperti questa è tutt'altra storia;su via che è cosi' poche balle!
> 
> ...


con tutto il bene che voglio a Chiara, vuoi dire che io mento?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco pressappoco così
> 
> non è un sentimento nobile lo so e lo sapesse lui glis cadrei mica poco
> però io lo so
> ora anche voi


Per voi traditori è una sorta di eden,quindi sapere che questo eden portebbe diventare di un'altra e finira cosi' com'è iniziato fa rosicare dentroaura,titubanze,pensieri negativi tipo non essere all'altezza e via...

Quindi nascono una serie di pensieri che portano alla depressione mentale e alcuni alla sfida sfiancante.

blu


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per voi traditori è una sorta di eden,quindi sapere che questo eden portebbe diventare di un'altra e finira cosi' com'è iniziato fa rosicare dentroaura,titubanze,pensieri negativi tipo non essere all'altezza e via...
> 
> Quindi nascono una serie di pensieri che portano alla depressione mentale e alcuni alla sfida sfiancante.
> 
> blu



Minchia (e scusate il francesismo)


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*non so perche' è venuto il faccino*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per voi traditori è una sorta di eden,quindi sapere che questo eden portebbe diventare di un'altra e finira cosi' com'è iniziato fa rosicare dentroaura,titubanze,pensieri negativi tipo non essere all'altezza e via...
> 
> Quindi nascono una serie di pensieri che portano alla depressione mentale e alcuni alla sfida sfiancante.
> 
> blu


Era una P quel faccino.

p.s ora arrivano gli smile anche se non si cercano ;-)

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*Un po si..*



farfalla ha detto:


> con tutto il bene che voglio a Chiara, vuoi dire che io mento?


Ma non alla Chiara...

blu


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per voi traditori è una sorta di eden,quindi sapere che questo eden portebbe diventare di un'altra e finira cosi' com'è iniziato fa rosicare dentroaura,titubanze,pensieri negativi tipo non essere all'altezza e via...
> 
> Quindi *nascono una serie di pensieri che portano alla depressione mentale e alcuni alla sfida sfiancante*.
> 
> blu



diventa quasi un lavoro!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Viva la sincerita' vero ;-)
> 
> Poi se sei tu a romperti questa è tutt'altra storia;su via che è cosi' poche balle!
> 
> ...



diciamo che sarei disposta a cederlo solo a un'eventuale donna che fosse nelle condizioni di dargli più di quello che posso dargli io, ma solo perchè gli voglio bene
ma lo stesso discorso vale per mio marito

se si trattasse di un passatempo il discorso più valido rimarrebbe quello di farfalla e di simy: anzi, trovo che il lasciarsi una certa libertà potrebbe solo che aumentare la complicità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco pressappoco così
> 
> non è un sentimento nobile lo so e lo sapesse lui glis cadrei mica poco
> però io lo so
> ora anche voi


ma hai così poca fiducia in lui, allora?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*peggio Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> diventa quasi un lavoro!


Al lavoro non pensi ti distraii, la gelosia ti fa diventar pazzo/a !!!

Ma ci son due tipi di gelosia gia' detto:

gelosia ossessiva
gelosia innocente

blu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per voi traditori è una sorta di eden,quindi sapere che questo eden portebbe diventare di un'altra e finira cosi' com'è iniziato fa rosicare dentroaura,titubanze,pensieri negativi tipo *non essere all'altezza *e via...
> 
> Quindi nascono una serie di pensieri che portano alla depressione mentale e alcuni alla sfida sfiancante.
> 
> blu



impossibile per me


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> diciamo che sarei disposta a cederlo solo a un'eventuale donna che fosse nelle condizioni di dargli più di quello che posso dargli io, ma solo perchè gli voglio bene
> ma lo stesso discorso vale per mio marito



:up:

[/QUOTE]se si trattasse di un passatempo il discorso più valido rimarrebbe quello di farfalla e di simy: anzi, trovo che il lasciarsi una certa libertà potrebbe solo che aumentare la complicità[/QUOTE]

non lo so, non ho mai consderato il mio amante un passatempo ma non sono mai riuscita a credere che fosse "mio". Ovvio che se dovessi scoprire di essere stata l'unica ne sarei felice ma non mi sono mai posta il problema. Quando ero con lui, lui era con me e non esisteva nulla. Quando non c'ero chi può dirlo......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Al lavoro non pensi ti distraii, la gelosia ti fa diventar pazzo/a !!!
> 
> Ma ci son due tipi di gelosia gia' detto:
> 
> ...



questa, come ho già detto, è determinata da mancanza di fiducia (IMHO)


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa, come ho già detto, è determinata da mancanza di fiducia (IMHO)


lo penso anche io!
ma vale in generale...non solo verso l'amante


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> diciamo che sarei disposta a cederlo solo a un'eventuale donna che fosse nelle condizioni di dargli più di quello che posso dargli io, ma solo perchè gli voglio bene
> ma lo stesso discorso vale per mio marito
> 
> se si trattasse di un passatempo il discorso più valido rimarrebbe quello di farfalla e di simy: anzi, trovo che il lasciarsi una certa libertà potrebbe solo che aumentare la complicità


Capito tutto.
Si potrebbe,anche se non era cio' che volevi dirmi,utilizzare questa frase scritta da te:

"trovo che il lasciarsi una certa libertà potrebbe solo che aumentare la complicità"

come arma di difesa.

Se n.r si concentrasse su questa frase riuscirebbe a frenare un po quel fastidioso sentimento facendosene una ragione ;-)


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*vero*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa, come ho già detto, è determinata da mancanza di fiducia (IMHO)


Ma tant'è...


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma hai così poca fiducia in lui, allora?


più che quello credo sia scarsa autostima mia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

*blu*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capito tutto.
> Si potrebbe,*anche se non era cio' che volevi dirmi*,utilizzare questa frase scritta da te:
> 
> "trovo che il lasciarsi una certa libertà potrebbe solo che aumentare la complicità"
> ...


c'è poco da dire,
quando si avvicina la sofferenza ci difendiamo come possiamo, giusto?  :smile:


e cosa volevo dirti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> più che quello credo sia scarsa autostima mia



come potresti fare a rafforzarla? concentrati lì


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa, come ho già detto, è determinata da mancanza di fiducia (IMHO)


Ok ma fidarsi di un traditore è un po' assurdo.... IMO


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*Cazzo ti sto parlando come se fossi una tradita miiiiiiii*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> più che quello credo sia scarsa autostima mia


Vabo',sara' l'argomento gelosia,a me caro :diffi:

Premetto che le donne con troppa autostima un po mi stufano,quelle talvolta timorose delle loro potenzialita' mi attirano molto,mi danno quel senso di protezione maschile uhmmmm.

Ok, ci sta ma non farti troppe seghe mentali,utilizza questa energia negativa per migliorarti;non ai suoi occhi ma alla tua parte interiore e, ai tuoi occhi perche' no ;-)


blu


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e sti gran cazzi
> 
> l'amante è mio e a chi me lo tocca taglio le manine sante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


gelosia paradossale


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*Dea la sua...*



Minerva ha detto:


> gelosia paradossale


Passionale :diavoletto:

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vabo',sara' l'argomento gelosia,a me caro :diffi:
> 
> Premetto che le donne con troppa autostima un po mi stufano,quelle talvolta timorose delle loro potenzialita' mi attirano molto,mi danno quel senso di protezione maschile uhmmmm.
> 
> ...


e riuscirci..sono a detta di molti una persona brillante ironica simpatica, una bella donna eppure, niente sta cosa o è innata temo o insicura rimani a vita
anche quando da giovane e parlo di circa 20 anni fa per raccimolare soldini studiando sfilavo/modella  robine così niente, sempre la peggio mi vedevo
credo sia alla base anche del mio matrimonio ballerino e le infedeltà nascondano bisogni di conferme..ahimè


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok ma fidarsi di un traditore è un po' assurdo.... IMO



perchè?

le persone di cui mi fido di più sono tutti traditori, guarda un pò te


----------



## Lostris (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bah...premetto che tradisco e mai stata gelosa del mio partner, però...
> Hai mai pensato che non sia vera gelosia ma una sorta di possessività?
> Mi spiego.
> Lui non è "tuo" e la cosa è ben chiara, perchè è di sua moglie, ma l'extra che lui potrebbe concedersi, l'extra oltre a te, quello si che in qualche modo è territorio tuo.
> ...


Per me un po' era così.
Non ero gelosa della moglie, ma di altre possibili relazioni extra sì.

Non so il motivo, forse perché lui era la mia "eccezione". Lo è stata.
E io volevo essere la sua. Non "una delle altre".

Non so se era gelosia o possessività, ma sta di fatto che se avessi saputo che aveva un'altra relazione extra mentre era con me, mi sarei sentita ferita e paradossalmente (me ne rendo conto) tradita.

Ma tutto dipende immagino dai presupposti su cui basi la relazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e riuscirci..sono a detta di molti una persona brillante ironica simpatica, una bella donna eppure, niente sta cosa o è innata temo o insicura rimani a vita
> anche quando da giovane e parlo di circa 20 anni fa per raccimolare soldini studiando sfilavo/modella  robine così niente, sempre la peggio mi vedevo
> credo sia alla base anche del mio matrimonio ballerino e le infedeltà nascondano bisogni di conferme..ahimè



i bisogni di conferme hanno radici molto più profonde del pensiero di non essere fisicamente all'altezza

la paura di perdere gli affetti, per esempio


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e riuscirci..sono a detta di molti una persona brillante ironica simpatica, una bella donna eppure, niente sta cosa o è innata temo o insicura rimani a vita
> anche quando da giovane e parlo di circa 20 anni fa per raccimolare soldini studiando sfilavo/modella  robine così niente, sempre la peggio mi vedevo
> credo sia alla base anche del mio matrimonio ballerino e le infedeltà nascondano bisogni di conferme..ahimè


Puo' darsi,li conviene ti rispondano le ragazze...

Basta che non sia distruttivo questo sentirsi ci sta' e,da come mi racconti una persona solare non puo' cadere in stronzate patologiche tipo la depressione,dimagrimento afobico via via...

blu

che harem stamani wow ;-)


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i bisogni di conferme hanno radici molto più profonde del pensiero di non essere fisicamente all'altezza
> 
> la paura di perdere gli affetti, per esempio


si confermo ma mi addentrerei in cose molto personali
ho perso un affetto in modo traumatico ed improvviso e da li una discesa una serie di timori
mio marito non ha compreso questi miei stati d'animo, l'altro si, l'altro non è stato più come eventuali altri proprio per questa sua capacita di comprensione
un rapporto extra unico nella sua specie, che quindi se vedo minacciato, mi mette nella posizione di soffrire


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*Esatto*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i bisogni di conferme hanno radici molto più profonde del pensiero di non essere fisicamente all'altezza
> 
> la paura di perdere gli affetti, per esempio


Io la vedo una bella sposa con dei bambini a cui dare tutto l'affetto mancato con un marito gentile e tenero che la coccoli.

Ecco in questo vedo la soluzione dei suoi problemi.

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un rapporto extra unico nella sua specie


Vabo' ci risiamo...

Comunque al marito distratto sta una moglie distratta no?

Talvolta sta anche una moglie troppo attenta ad altro pero'...


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io la vedo una bella sposa con dei bambini a cui dare tutto l'affetto mancato con un marito gentile e tenero che la coccoli.
> 
> Ecco in questo vedo la soluzione dei suoi problemi.
> 
> blu


parli di me? vale


----------



## diavoletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, siamo sposati entrambi con una relazione che va avanti da un anno
> mi ritrovo anzi sono gelosa  non della moglie ma di altre
> per lavoro viaggia molto vedo (twitter facebook) che fa amicizie con donne alcune molto belle e sono gelosa io che trovavo la gelosia un sentimento assurdo ed inutile tanto più in situazioni cosi, ora rosico
> 
> ...


Ciao

Anche io (come tutti sapranno) sono nella tus stessa situazione

Sposata, amante da un anno e mezzo di un uomo sposato , io sono gelossisima di lui, lui lo sa e su questa cosa ci gioca... quando mi racconta che fa sesso con sua moglie non sono gelosa , come mi ha detto lui è mio al 45% , della moglie al 55%...

Io più che altro penmso che la nostra sia possesività, tanto che io l'ho chiamo 2/3 volte al giorno anche solo per dirgli ciao... loro sanno che noi ci siamo q quindi ci danno un po per scontate 

Lui per me è qualcosa di più.... (anche se per cause lavorative sue non ci vediamo da 3 mesi)

Anche se devo dirvi la verità, da un mese a questa parte sto provando attrazione per un altro... ora pioveranno insulti.... sono pronta


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> le persone di cui mi fido di più sono tutti traditori, guarda un pò te


Perché se uno non si fa scrupoli a tradire , in questo caso la moglie, e parlando anche di lei il marito,
ma perchè mai dovrebbe farsene con lei , e lei con lui ,che in fondo è solo una parentesi della sua vita...

Poi tu fidati di chi vuoi , io di norma per le inculcate che mi sono presa do solo un 70% di fiducia per il resto stó
molto attenta... 
Quindi mi spiace se tu sei traditore non ti dirò mai qualcosa che mi possa essere ritorto contro...
se so se sei ladro prima di farti entrare in casa ti faccio pesare
se sei assassino non ti faró mai custodire la mia pistola...
sempre mio modesto parere..


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> parli di me? vale


No di quella che ti sta dietro ;-)



Ma si sposa ,parlavo di te!

blu


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché se uno non si fa scrupoli a tradire , in questo caso la moglie, e parlando anche di lei il marito,
> ma perchè mai dovrebbe farsene con lei , e lei con lui ,che in fondo è solo una parentesi della sua vita...
> 
> Poi tu fidati di chi vuoi , io di norma per le inculcate che mi sono presa do solo un 70% di fiducia per il resto stó
> ...


quoto


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> giusto anche questo
> geloso di me non lo so non ne abbiamo mai parlato, non saprei proprio, credo che poi sappia che spazio per altri non ne ho (già tanto se ne ho per lui)
> 
> lui è diverso viaggia molto avrebbe ampi spazi
> c'è un rapporto anche tanto di testa pur non amandoci e forse temo questo, che mi si porti via questa esclusività, più del sesso. credetemi.


ti credo senza problemi perchè per me è lo stesso.
Lui mi scopa con la testa per prima cosa quindi...

Sai...anche io provavo "gelosia" verso alcune donne, ma alla fine ho solo scoperto che era territorialità, oltre a volergli bene ovvio, come tu ne vorrai a lui.

Il fatto che lui viaggi molto e abbia ampi spazi, non vuol dire niente.
Statisticamente tradiscono di più quelli che stanno accampati in ufficio.

Poi sai...fai presto a capire se lui dispensa il suo pipino in giro.
E' un traditore?


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e sti gran cazzi
> 
> l'amante è mio e a chi me lo tocca taglio le manine sante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ops...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti credo senza problemi perchè per me è lo stesso.
> Lui mi scopa con la testa per prima cosa quindi...
> 
> Sai...anche io provavo "gelosia" verso alcune donne, ma alla fine ho solo scoperto che era territorialità, oltre a volergli bene ovvio, come tu ne vorrai a lui.
> ...


a detta sua ha avuto una cazzata anni fa che ha chiuso perchè questa si era presa
poi me, con la sottoscritta ha avuto atteggiamenti da persona diciamo, presa? cotta? si
io sono sempre stata quella più giocosa più fuggitiva
poi sta cosa della testa
capisco quando dici mi scopa di testa perchè non saprei descrivere meglio la mia situazione
occhio però questo ti fotte (in tutti i sensi quindi)
comuqnue quando per scherzo gli feci capire che temevo avesse altre reagì come dire per chi mi hai preso..però sai...


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> le persone di cui mi fido di più sono tutti traditori, guarda un pò te


Uguale.
E aggiungo che le maggiori fregature le ho sempre ricevute da sedicenti fedeli.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No di quella che ti sta dietro ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ci vorrebbe sto marito ma non c'è


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché se uno non si fa scrupoli a tradire , in questo caso la moglie, e parlando anche di lei il marito, ma perchè mai dovrebbe farsene con lei , e lei con lui ,che in fondo è solo una parentesi della sua vita...
> 
> Poi tu fidati di chi vuoi , io di norma per le inculcate che mi sono presa do solo un 70% di fiducia per il resto stó
> molto attenta...
> ...


eh certo, se uno è un pezzo di merda a prescindere lo è con tutti

peccato che quelli che hai scritto siano dei patetici luoghi comuni e delle deduzioni non verificate

quel discorso sulla fiducia al 70%, poi, sulla quale potrei essere d'accordo, è una cosa preventiva e vale in generale, prima ancora di stabilire se una persona è ladro, assassino o traditore


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> le persone di cui mi fido di più sono tutti traditori, guarda un pò te


:triste:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:



in effetti era più corretto scrivere: tra le persone di cui mi fido di più, ci sono molti traditori :smile:


o erano...roditori?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i bisogni di conferme hanno radici molto più profonde del pensiero di non essere fisicamente all'altezza
> 
> la paura di perdere gli affetti, per esempio


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ma un giorno ti accorgi che non hai bisogno di certi affetti no?
Perchè il pericolo incombente è dipendere da essi...
E per le mia fragilità ad esempio non ho mai potuto permettermelo...
Il primo caso è stata mia madre.
Se ci penso sono almeno 33 anni che le do un bacio o che l'abbraccio, e non ho mai più pronunciato la parola mamma.

Sull'altro problema era un problema che non mi ero mai posto, e sono stato ben attento che non fosse una sega che mi mettessero dentro gli altri.

Da cui la necessità imprenscindibile di inasprire vieppiù il mio carattere, già spigoloso di suo.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh certo, se uno è un pezzo di merda a prescindere lo è con tutti
> 
> peccato che quelli che hai scritto siano dei patetici luoghi comuni e delle deduzioni non verificate
> 
> quel discorso sulla fiducia al 70%, poi, sulla quale potrei essere d'accordo, è una cosa preventiva e vale in generale, prima ancora di stabilire se una persona è ladro, assassino o traditore



delle deduzioni non verificate da te ...divina Matra.....
ma tranquilla che da me sono più che verificate il palo nel culo a me fa il solletico credimi....

Ovvio che ,per me  una cosa preventiva .....
Prevenire meglio che curare


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si confermo ma mi addentrerei in cose molto personali
> ho perso un affetto in modo traumatico ed improvviso e da li una discesa una serie di timori
> mio marito non ha compreso questi miei stati d'animo, l'altro si, l'altro non è stato più come eventuali altri proprio per questa sua capacita di comprensione
> un rapporto extra unico nella sua specie, che quindi se vedo minacciato, mi mette nella posizione di soffrire


Ok...
Ma non possiamo fare le larve per paura della sofferenza...
Dobbiamo passarci in mezzo.
Altrimenti rischi ogni giorno di fare concessioni all'altare della paura di soffrire.
Si lo so che vorremmo che certi rapporti fossero unici.
Ma capisci bene che non possiamo imporre l'unicità e l'esclusività all'altro.
Egli potrebbe interpretarlo unicamente come possessività.
La confusione nasce magari quando chiediamo conferme e ci sentiamo rispondere...ma cosa dici su...io ho solo che te, e per caso poi scopriamo altarini e teatrini...
Allora dentro ci morde....perchè ci sentiamo ingannati nel profondo.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*X*



farfalla ha detto:


> L'amante non è tuo e nessuno ti può portare via ciò che non hai....


Nessuna persona e' di nessuno... neanche un marito o una moglie.
I sentimenti esistono a prescindere dai ruoli e vanno interpretati nel contesto relazionale della persona. Quando si parla di ciò che si sente ritengo che nulla sia ridicolo, neanche la gelosia nei rapporti tra amanti. Ironizzare sulla cosa o dire che non ci deve essere perché non ha senso, non permette di comprendere la vita emozionale delle persone. Quello che provi tu non e' una regola, ogni persona e' un universo a se.
Ci sono coppie i cui rapporti sono sull'orlo dell'indifferenza e in cui ciò che fa restare assieme non e' il fatto che il coniuge sia più importante, ma altre cose. Ci sono matrimoni che vanno avanti anche grazie all'amante.

A.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nessuna persona e' di nessuno... neanche un marito o una moglie.
> I sentimenti esistono a prescindere dai ruoli e vanno interpretati nel contesto relazionale della persona. Quando si parla di ciò che si sente ritengo che nulla sia ridicolo, neanche la gelosia nei rapporti tra amanti. Ironizzare sulla cosa o dire che non ci deve essere perché non ha senso, non permette di comprendere la vita emozionale delle persone. Quello che provi tu non e' una regola, ogni persona e' un universo a se.
> *Ci sono coppie i cui rapporti sono sull'orlo dell'indifferenza e in cui ciò che fa restare assieme non e' il fatto che il coniuge sia più importante, ma altre cose*. Ci sono matrimoni che vanno avanti anche grazie all'amante.
> 
> A.



Non mi sembra di aver ridicolizzato o ironizzato su nulla. Non è nel mio stile a meno che non stia cazzeggiando.
Mai pensato che il mio pensiero fosse una regola è appunto il mio pensiero.
Per il grassetto rettifico: non sei la cosa più importante per lui, ci sono cose più importanti che possono non essere la moglie. Cambia molto? non saprei....
Non mi sono mai posta il problema di cosa fosse la cosa più importante di me, quando ho avuto un amante, la certezza era che non fossi io. I fatti lo dimostravano.
Sul rosso condivido: infatti l'amante ti aiuta a tenere in piedi quello che alla fine per te è più importante. Altrimenti perchè ci terresti a tenerlo in piedi?


----------



## ferita (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, siamo sposati entrambi con una relazione che va avanti da un anno
> mi ritrovo anzi sono gelosa  non della moglie ma di altre
> per lavoro viaggia molto vedo (twitter facebook) che fa amicizie con donne alcune molto belle e sono gelosa io che trovavo la gelosia un sentimento assurdo ed inutile tanto più in situazioni cosi, ora rosico
> 
> ...


Sei gelosa perchè ti sei messa con un traditore, e siccome è un traditore tradirà anche te!
Povere mogli....


----------



## Leda (23 Agosto 2012)

Mah, se ti senti così io prenderei un po' le distanze emotivamente da questa persona.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mah, se ti senti così io prenderei un po' le distanze emotivamente da questa persona.


si ma come? non lo cerco, non rispondo se mi cerca, ne parlo con il rischio di passare per una folle (in effetti potrei dargli torto?)

tenendo presente che io lo cerco poco, è lui a fare dire trigare sempre, è lui il dolce, a volte nemmeno rispondo a cose carine sue
sempre per via della mia insicurezza mi nascondo


----------



## Leda (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si ma come? non lo cerco, non rispondo se mi cerca, ne parlo con il rischio di passare per una folle (in effetti potrei dargli torto?)
> 
> tenendo presente che io lo cerco poco, è lui a fare dire trigare sempre, è lui il dolce, a volte nemmeno rispondo a cose carine sue
> sempre per via della mia insicurezza mi nascondo


Non intendevo comportandoti diversamente con lui, ma dentro di te.
Ridimensiona un pochino l'importanza e il valore che questa persona ha per te, riconducilo a quello che è, non a quello che potrebbe rappresentare _se_...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non intendevo comportandoti diversamente con lui, ma dentro di te.
> Ridimensiona un pochino l'importanza e il valore che questa persona ha per te, riconducilo a quello che è, non a quello che potrebbe rappresentare _se_...


Quoto e se posso approvo:up:


----------



## Leda (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e se posso approvo:up:


Io e il mio collier ringraziamo


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

*si, ma come?*



Leda ha detto:


> Non intendevo comportandoti diversamente con lui, ma dentro di te.
> Ridimensiona un pochino l'importanza e il valore che questa persona ha per te, riconducilo a quello che è, non a quello che potrebbe rappresentare _se_...


hai perfettamente ragione, devo ricondurlo a quello che è, un piacevole momento e poi per il resto..diciamo che lui ha forzato molto la mano, arrivando a scrivermi tutti i giorni, forse l'errore è stato quello, ha inevitabilmente preso altri contorni la storia.
telefonate (precedute da sms per verificare terreno) 
e quando per qualche motivo non è così, vado in carenza.
che vergogna

come si ribaltano alcune storie, anche se credo che lui mi veda ancora come quella sfuggente, non lo so, immagino.

probabilmente però non sono in grado di ricondurlo a quello che è
ditemi come, suggeritemi.


----------



## geko (23 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non intendevo comportandoti diversamente con lui, ma dentro di te.
> Ridimensiona un pochino l'importanza e il valore che questa persona ha per te,* riconducilo a quello che è, non a quello che potrebbe rappresentare se...*



Grande! Sai che è proprio questa la mia nuova filosofia? :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione, devo ricondurlo a quello che è, un piacevole momento e poi per il resto..diciamo che lui ha forzato molto la mano, arrivando a scrivermi tutti i giorni, forse l'errore è stato quello, ha inevitabilmente preso altri contorni la storia.
> telefonate (precedute da sms per verificare terreno)
> e quando per qualche motivo non è così, vado in carenza.
> che vergogna
> ...


Sembra la mia storia... solo che io sono come il tuo amante... ma stai attenta a tirare troppo la corda si spezza, prova a cercarlo tu  se ti va , non c'è niente di male 

Diavoletta


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lui ammette che sono diventata qualcosa di più


E' questo che secondo me ti ha fatto partire il trip


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' questo che secondo me ti ha fatto partire il trip


però è capibile che sia un pò destabilizzante.


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è esattamente cosi' c'è una sottile differenza e non credo neppure perche' la moglie viene prima,anzi* spesso si pensa e si VIVE pensando all'amante...*
> 
> blu


OMG blu . Suggerirei di escludere questa possibilità nel 99,9 periodico % dei casi... :sonar:


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però è capibile che sia un pò destabilizzante.


Che uno ti dica che tu sei qualcosa di più per lui di una amante?


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Finchè riesci a gestire questo sentimento  e tenertelo per te è tutto ok...
> *quando comincerai a fargli paranoie direi che sarà il momento di allontanarsi*...


In effetti, sì.


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che uno ti dica che tu sei qualcosa di più per lui di una amante?


si, perchè non mi sembra sia una storia nata "romanticamente"


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, perchè non mi sembra sia una storia nata "romanticamente"


Ti quoto, penso sia destabilizzante...  Ovviamente, se lui non lo pensa (che lei è qualcosa di "più") è anche doppiamente scorretto, nella "scorrettezza" che vogliamo vedere in un rapporto extra...


----------



## aristocat (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e riuscirci..sono a detta di molti una persona brillante ironica simpatica, una bella donna eppure, niente sta cosa o è innata temo o insicura rimani a vita
> anche quando da giovane e parlo di circa 20 anni fa per raccimolare soldini studiando sfilavo/modella  robine così niente, sempre la peggio mi vedevo
> credo sia alla base anche del mio matrimonio ballerino e le infedeltà nascondano bisogni di conferme..ahimè


Vale, se quest'uomo non ti avesse tirato fuori la solfa del "tu sei molto più di un'amante", tu non ti sentiresti così adesso. Secondo me.

ari


----------



## Leda (23 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Grande! Sai che è proprio questa la mia nuova filosofia? :up:


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver ridicolizzato o ironizzato su nulla. Non è nel mio stile a meno che non stia cazzeggiando.
> Mai pensato che il mio pensiero fosse una regola è appunto il mio pensiero.
> Per il grassetto rettifico: non sei la cosa più importante per lui, ci sono cose più importanti che possono non essere la moglie. Cambia molto? non saprei....
> Non mi sono mai posta il problema di cosa fosse la cosa più importante di me, quando ho avuto un amante, la certezza era che non fossi io. I fatti lo dimostravano.
> Sul rosso condivido: infatti l'amante ti aiuta a tenere in piedi quello che alla fine per te è più importante. Altrimenti perchè ci terresti a tenerlo in piedi?


Lo si tiene in piedi perché e' più comodo così. Se fosse più importante si farebbero altri tipi di scelte.

A.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo si tiene in piedi perché e' più comodo così. Se fosse più importante si farebbero altri tipi di scelte.
> 
> A.


Peggio mi sento...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

*Uhmm cara Ari*



aristocat ha detto:


> OMG blu . Suggerirei di escludere questa possibilità nel 99,9 periodico % dei casi... :sonar:


Non ho capito ?

blu


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> * che da infedele serena mi sia presa la sbandata che va oltre?*


dipende...


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho capito ?
> 
> blu


Blu, dicevo, quando ci si fa l'amante è difficile che poi si viva per lei/lui...
diventa un diversivo, ecco..


----------

